# could a current C31 be wifi?



## brett_the_bomb (Oct 24, 2009)

This a theoretical question. But if u could configure a wifi deca from a c31 couldn't u basically eliminate the need for the wire to the swim splitter. This is of course assuming the genie was on the same network. 

My follow up question would be is there already a product out there that could "trick" a c31 into thinking its hard wired to a swm splitter when its actually wifi? 

This whole question is based on my assumption that a C31 is only on the swm network and doenst actually count as a tuner since it streams from genie at all times.

Anyways if some understands this all better than I do please let me know why my logic is faulty.


----------



## dettxw (Nov 21, 2007)

Connect a wireless cinema connection kit (WCCK) via coax to a C31. Instant wireless client. This is the way mine is connected - works well. If the WCCK was providing your DECA network interface to your router, just hardwire the HR34 instead and it will be the cloud interface,


----------



## brett_the_bomb (Oct 24, 2009)

dettxw said:


> Connect a wireless cinema connection kit (WCCK) via coax to a C31. Instant wireless client. This is the way mine is connected - works well. If the WCCK was providing your DECA network interface to your router, just hardwire the HR34 instead and it will be the cloud interface,


Nice can u use wifi ccks on both 34 and clients at the same time? Hense eliminating all wires except to the 34?


----------



## dettxw (Nov 21, 2007)

Hardwired is usually better than wireless. 
I assume that multiple WCCKs can coexist, they're really just a bridge, but using multiples might put too much of a load on your wireless network.
Guess it depends on your network (how good is your wireless router, interference from neighboring networks, traffic load, distance between wireless components, etc.).
When you try it out report back and let us know how it goes.


----------



## brett_the_bomb (Oct 24, 2009)

dettxw said:


> Hardwired is usually better than wireless.
> I assume that multiple WCCKs can coexist, they're really just a bridge, but using multiples might put too much of a load on your wireless network.
> Guess it depends on your network (how good is your wireless router, interference from neighboring networks, traffic load, distance between wireless components, etc.).
> When you try it out report back and let us know how it goes.


Guess I just need wcck donations. Love to try but that would have a hefty price tag.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

brett_the_bomb said:


> Guess I just need wcck donations. Love to try but that would have a hefty price tag.


Someone on eBay is selling a lot of 5 WCCKs for $185. Only $37 bucks each, if you can find someone who needs the other 3! 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/LOT-OF-5-DI...376?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2a27ebe8a8


----------



## brett_the_bomb (Oct 24, 2009)

Steve said:


> Someone on eBay is selling a lot of 5 WCCKs for $185. Only $37 bucks each, if you can find someone who needs the other 3!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/LOT-OF-5-DI...376?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2a27ebe8a8


Yikes! I already have one since a hard wire cck is not feasible at my house but I have 4 clients. Too bad clients don't have Ethernet ports. That would open a lot of doors... maybe I should crack one open and find a solder gun lol.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

dettxw said:


> Hardwired is usually better than wireless.


Hardwired (unless you go out of your way to do it wrong) is ALWAYS better than wireless.


----------



## brett_the_bomb (Oct 24, 2009)

harsh said:


> Hardwired (unless you go out of your way to do it wrong) is ALWAYS better than wireless.


+1

Wish my house didn't come with such a scrimpy wire setup. 2 phone jacks(not cat 5) and all of 2 coax jacks in 4 bed built in 04. It agrivates the .... out of me. So many possibilities limited by cheap electrical. Boo


----------

